# Crate



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

My 11 month old is really good in her crate and never has an accident - but sometimes she will cry at night if she has heard us moving upstairs - last night she was crying and I ignored her as I just thought she was trying it on but I have come down this morning and she had pooed everywhere all over her crate  I feel so bad but she has never done this  xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper is exactly the same! I sneak about if I wake up in the night uncase i wake him, usually if he does wake I let him out and he does something and goes back to bed. I ignored the crying once to when he was little and it's the only time he's poo'd in his crate! I always get up now. I felt bad too  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

We creep about too! Especially in the morning. The shower is directly above the room where her crate is and I dread her waking when I turn it on, then there's the hairdryer which seems to be so noisy when you're trying to be quiet and then we creep downstairs trying to avoid the creaky board on the third stair...

But it's always to no avail - as soon as I turn on the lamp downstairs she stirs (or maybe she's been lying there awake just waiting?) and I hear her tail wagging in anticipation (aahhh...).

re pooing in her crate, the only time she did it after the first week (when it was on a puppy pad) was when she had a tummy upset but she didn't make any noise that we were aware of. She did go through a couple of days of waking at 5am and I'd always go to let her out without eye contact or speaking, then pop her back in the crate. Better that than a poo-ey 'poo and crate!

Toffin
x


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't really help as we have never used a crate,but have you tried her out of the crate at all? Maybe she is trying to tell you that she is ready to be trusted )
XClare


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I agree perhaps she doesn't need her crate any more. I only used a crate until they were house trained.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Emily+Harry said:


> My 11 month old is really good in her crate and never has an accident - but sometimes she will cry at night if she has heard us moving upstairs - last night she was crying and I ignored her as I just thought she was trying it on but I have come down this morning and she had pooed everywhere all over her crate  I feel so bad but she has never done this  xxx


is she house trained in all other ways, I would say perhaps she just had an upset tummy and needed to go, she was telling you she needed to, but there is no way you could have known. I am sure it is just because she was feeling off....don't be hard on yourself.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I wanted to know when she would be ready to lose the crate ... She is house trained in the house apart from her two accidents at my dads house but that was a new place I guess  how do I take it away?? Just all of a sudden ? Xx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

You could try just leaving the door open and see what the dog does. Both our dogs love their crates, and use them to chill out frequently, the doors are not closed on them, in fact we removed Jenna's door altogether as we kept bumping in to it!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok I might try her tonight with door open - how will I know tomorrow if she is ready x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

If she doesn't bother going in to her crate during the day, she might cope without it at night if you put her bed where her crate was.

Jenna and Meadow regard their crates as a den, so we just have to live with them! A throw draped over each of the crates makes them a bit more presentable, and Jenna's crate has a flat piece of wood on top so that we can use it as a surface to leave things on.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I just left the crate door open so they could choose to go in or out as they pleased. They preferred to stay out of it and to be frank I was glad to get it out of my house as it took up so much room.


----------

